# Can't get wifi tethering working..



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

I've done the sqllite fix, and i tried the DHCP fix on the clients, but no dice. Nothing will connect, nor pull any data.

Any thoughts or suggestions? Rooted on .893, stock rom.


----------



## grooven79 (Sep 28, 2011)

I struggled with this one for a while also. I was able to fix this by keeping the sqlite fix in place and downloading the most recent version of wireless tether v3.1 beta 11. Give that a try.


----------



## gmpdmd (Oct 13, 2011)

I never did sqlite fix. Just downloaded the v3.1-beta 11 from google, enabled wifi-encryption, and changed setup-method to "Hostapd (master)." I am able to connect my iconia tab to it no problem. Hope this helps. BTW...Running 901 and eclipse 2.1, but it also worked on 893 with eclipse 2.0 and stock.


----------



## YeloSub (Aug 28, 2011)

Had the same problem and just downloaded the 3.1 beta 11. Works great now!

Get it here

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

DatacomGuy said:


> I've done the sqllite fix, and i tried the DHCP fix on the clients, but no dice. Nothing will connect, nor pull any data.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? Rooted on .893, stock rom.


after the reboot, changing the dhcp to 192.168.2.1 usually does the job. if you connect but stuck on identifying, just wait like 5 mins. seems like the first connect takes awhile before it identifies properly and allows connection.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm... I've been using the sqlite hack since it came out without a hiccup. I didn't realize it doesn't work for some people.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

i use PDAnet 2.45,, i know its an older version,, but never had any issues!!
plenty of cracks out there for it or PM me


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

njdroid said:


> i use PDAnet 2.45,, i know its an older version,, but never had any issues!!
> plenty of cracks out there for it or PM me


You are aware that the bionic comes with the ability to usb tether right out of the box correct?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Right but the op is about wifi tethering

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## tekahuna (Nov 8, 2011)

DatacomGuy said:


> I've done the sqllite fix, and i tried the DHCP fix on the clients, but no dice. Nothing will connect, nor pull any data.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? Rooted on .893, stock rom.


Android Wifi Tether 3.1-beta11... Look no further. AP/Infrastructure mode support courtesy of, your truly.. Enable "Routing Fix" if necessary for unresolvable sites.

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta11.apk&can=2&q=


----------

